# 09 IMC. I like this change



## BSSTG (Nov 22, 2010)

Greetings to all.

507.2.1 This change gives me some credence over what I've argued over with several folks. It gives the BO some leeway over light duty cooking equipment requiring a type I or type II hood. I have given a couple of folks some cover on not installing a type I hood over a cooktop that obviously would not produce enough grease laden vapors to be a real threat IMHO. I've allowed type II hoods for a couple of installations over cooktops while still requiring a Class K extinguisher on site.

Opinions?

Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Byron


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a waste of ink.

'06 - if it produces smoke - type 1 hood

'09 - if it produces smoke - type 1 hood.

Grease does not need to be involved.  A toaster can burn toast and therefore needs a type 1 hood per the IMC.  This is the argument made by most people on this forum that want hoods over Subway ovens.

However, kudos to you for applying common sense.  I just don't see much difference between '09 and '06.  If anything, the '09 would restrict you from allowing a Type II hood over a "cooktop".  I would think anything resembling a "cooktop" would fall under the official definition of a Medium Duty Appliance, and now, under '09 all Medium Duty Appliances require Type I hoods without regard to smoke and grease.  Even in a business called "Just Soup" that has a Kenmore stove requires a Type I hood per the '09.


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 22, 2010)

My last statement got me thinking about another "controversy" hashed out on this forum:

IMC 507.2.3: "_Domestic cooking appliances used for commercial purposes. Domestic cooking appliances utilized for commercial purposes shall be provided with Type I or Type II hoods as required for the type of appliances and processes in accordance with Sections 507.2, 507.2.1 and 507.2.2._"

The typical question has always been, does a small-time operation, say a day care, church, or physical re-hab that happens to have a residential stove for "occasional low volume cooking" require a Type I hood, complete with fire suppression and enclosed welded duct.  The argument has always been over what they are cooking, with the standard debate about what they say they will do vs what they really will do after the CO is issued (bonus room definition anyone?).  Now, the '09 requires a Type I hood over any Medium Duty Appliance - period.  A Medium Duty Cooking Appliance is defined in IMC 202 as "_Medium-duty cooking appliances include electric discrete element ranges (with or without oven), electric and gas hot-top ranges,..."_.  Sounds like a Kenmore stove to me.  No wiggle room within the code.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 30, 2010)

We do need to be aware that cooking uses do change.  Many of the Type II systems I have seen eventually evolved into Type I uses. Then the cooking changes to pots of grease for the french fries and onion rings, with an increased danger of fire.  Because the Type II is not grease tight, it is very difficult to remove the grease deposits to  0.002" as per NFPA 96-2008 Section A.11.6.2.  More important, when we set fire to the exhaust system, the fire will not stay in the duct.  It escapes and ignites the nearby combustables.

Remember, there are 2 types of kitchen exhaust systems.  Those that have  caught fire, and those that have not yet caught fire.





  This will take you to  a site that has some ducts on fire. Please ignore the balloon test, it proves absolutly nothing.


----------

